# Time to test your black Berkey water filters (some defective)



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Berkey sold some defective black water filters, and they haven't notified their customers of the defects. So you need to run a red food color test to see if your filter is working correctly. The defects have been in two areas that I am aware of. One (from filters released in late 2010) was because the ceramic elements weren't completely glued to the plastic base. The second round of defective filters were because the glue that they used doesn't stick to the plastic base. It separates easily. When partially separated, the filter will look normal, but it will allow water to rush past the filter, into the lower chamber, where you get your drinking water from.

To do the red food color test, you pour water with red food color into the top of your Berkey. The filters are supposed to remove the red food coloring, and only clear water is supposed to drip from the filters.

I started a thread about it in the S&EP forum, here http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=428442

There is a link there to the Berkey PDF form where they tell you how to return defective filters.

I'll be reposting every month (if I can remember) because the filters need to be tested often, even if your filter weren't produced during the periods mentioned above. They have a high failure rate, regardless of when they were produced.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've been emailing a contact at fairey ceramics who manufactures the filters. They claim the adhesive on their filters has never failed. They think it may be a competitor's product. Can anyone supply a photo of the original packaging from one of the failed filters?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

It will take a few minutes. Uploading them now.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you SO much for getting this info out there. I read your other thread and was horrified at the manufacturers lack of concern.

This is not good news.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Darren said:


> I've been emailing a contact at fairey ceramics who manufactures the filters. They claim the adhesive on their filters has never failed. They think it may be a competitor's product. Can anyone supply a photo of the original packaging from one of the failed filters?


Please let us know what your friend says. This is an interesting potential development indeed! So is your friend , and Fairy Industrial Ceramics aware of the filter failures (on a large scale) here in the US?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Our Little Farm said:


> Thank you SO much for getting this info out there. I read your other thread and was horrified at the manufacturers lack of concern.
> 
> This is not good news.


Thank you OLF. I'm horrified at their lack of concern too. Every day that they keep this a secret, people are exposed to harmful elements in their drinking water, and aren't even aware of the danger.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

This is what I'm seeing on the New Millennium website. "New Millennium Concepts, Ltd. Is the proud owner of the BerkeyÂ® trademark and BerkeyÂ® name. We are THE owner and manufacturer of the BerkeyÂ® line of water filtration and purification products. As well, we distribute a wide array of products that both support and complement our water systems. 

I looked at New Millennium because that's the name on your packaging not Fairey Ceramics from the UK.

I'm not sure what's going on. At first look, it does not seem like the filters are made by the company in the UK that may have originated the process. That needs to be confirmed. The UK company appears to supply equipment and filters all over the world, especially to non-governmental organizations that work in countries with bad water supplies. They also sell into the industrial water treatment market.

I'm wondering if the filters you have are made in US, or China, knock offs instead of what I think are the originals made in the UK. The salesperson in the UK claims they've never had a problem with the adhesive.

Something's strange.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

So, you think New Millenium Concepts is manufacturing their own filters, and selling them under the Berkey name? I thought NMC was just the US distributor.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> So, you think New Millenium Concepts is manufacturing their own filters, and selling them under the Berkey name? I thought NMC was just the US distributor.


I don't know. I'm still looking at your packaging. I don't see any patent numbers nor any water quality standards listed. That doesn't necessarily mean anything. I'm not sure there are standards for some of that stuff. Radon is a gas. How does a filter remove a gas? 

There's a 7 hour time difference between here and the UK. My next step is to try to find some history on the development of the filters. Who originally designed it. The Fairey website should show the distributors. A registered name doesn't necessarily mean anything. It can be deceiving. Using a similar name is a well known way to play on someone else's sterling reputation.

Are there licenses involved and who owns the rights and does the licensing?


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

This is certainly quite distressing, I know I have been considering getting water filters to have on hand in case they are needed, and now I really don't know what to buy.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

blynn said:


> This is certainly quite distressing, I know I have been considering getting water filters to have on hand in case they are needed, and now I really don't know what to buy.


I feel the same way. A berkey system was on our list of things to buy in the future but I'm glad this all came out before we bought one. We can't afford to spend that much money on something just to have it fail.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

hillbillygal said:


> I feel the same way. A berkey system was on our list of things to buy in the future but I'm glad this all came out before we bought one. We can't afford to spend that much money on something just to have it fail.


We couldn't afford that either, but that is exactly what happened to us.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Darren said:


> I don't know. I'm still looking at your packaging. I don't see any patent numbers nor any water quality standards listed. That doesn't necessarily mean anything. I'm not sure there are standards for some of that stuff. Radon is a gas. How does a filter remove a gas?
> 
> There's a 7 hour time difference between here and the UK. My next step is to try to find some history on the development of the filters. Who originally designed it. The Fairey website should show the distributors. A registered name doesn't necessarily mean anything. It can be deceiving. Using a similar name is a well known way to play on someone else's sterling reputation.
> 
> Are there licenses involved and who owns the rights and does the licensing?


I'm very interested in hearing what they say when they get back to you. Speculation about this isn't helpful right now, and doesn't help the situation. However, the thought does raise questions.

This is a picture of some of my filters.










Notice the flat tops?

But look at this picture I pulled off the web.










Notice the rounded tops? They look more like the white Berkey filters that many of you have in your homes. The two filters are different.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Darren, check out post #33 here: http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=203110&page=2

This guy was looking into becoming a dealer, and asked where they are made. He was told they are made in the US.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The concept of filtration through micropores is very old. I have run across old photos of filter furniture in Caribbean homes where a vertical box contained a top water container, a block of porous limestone, and a catchment.

http://www.survivalunlimited.com/waterfilters/waterintro.htm

http://doultonusa.com/HTML%20pages/history.htm

http://www.jamesfilter.com/faireyceramics.aspx

http://www.faireyceramics.com/frequently-asked-questions.html

Q26) Does FICL manufacture the Berkey filter range including the Black Berkey filter element?

A26) British Berkefeld is an FICL trademark. Berkey is not an FICL trademark. FICL manufactures all British Berkefeld branded filter products. FICL manufactures some British Berkefeld branded Super Sterasyl grade ceramic filter candles which are used inside certain Berkey filter systems. *FICL is not involved in the manufacture of Black Berkey filter elements or any other Berkey branded filter products.*


http://www.britishberkefeld.com/faq.html


10) Does New Millennium Concepts, Ltd. (NMCL) manufacture the British BerkefeldÂ® range of Super Sterasyl ceramic filtration candles, including the British BerkefeldÂ® water filtration system?

BerkeyÂ®, Big BerkeyÂ® and Black BerkeyÂ® are trademarks registered to New Millennium Concepts, Ltd. British BerkefeldÂ® is not an NMCL trademark. NMCL manufaturers all water purification systems and elements bearing the BerkeyÂ® trademark. NMCL manufacturers some Big BerkeyÂ® systems using British BerkefeldÂ® branded ceramic filter elements. NMCL is not involved in the manufacturer of these ceramic filter elements or any other British BerkefeldÂ® branded filter product. Since 1998 New Millennium Concepts, Ltd. has been the
North American Master Distributor for British BerkefeldÂ® stainless steel gravity filters and replacement ceramic filter candles. British BerkefeldÂ® is a registered trademark of Fairey Industrial Ceramics Limited, UK. 


Since Fairey denies manufacture, obviously there is some other plant making the elements.

The following link shows that NMCL is actually located at a house in a residential neighborhood.

http://www.list-corp.com/b2b_directory/Water_Treatment_Equip_Svc_Supls/New_Millennium_Concepts_LTD.html


This link gets interesting when you search the word "millennium" within it:

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=541335


This is also interesting:
http://forum.prisonplanet.com/index.php?topic=201621.0

What I find ultimately troubling is that no matter how hard I search, I don't seem to be able to locate any actual manufacturing facilities, which are supposedly in the United States.

Edited to add this link:

http://paijingchina.en.alibaba.com/product/364046779-210671869/Micron_Porous_Ceramic_Filter_Cartridge.html

Go to the bottom of the page where the images are and mouse hover over the second one. Look familiar?


I can draw some inferences and tentative conclusions, but those who have read all the links I have provided can become better educated and do that on their own. I'm not sure why I didn't run across some of the links in my earlier searches on the subject.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

This is very important so thank you. My water is rusty to the max and with the last earthquake the water smell eggy. We want to feel safe and we really want to BE safe. Let's support those doing some leg work on this. Here is a Ht shout out for you effort and time.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Harry!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

We did the red koolaid test when we first set ours up. I'm pretty sure it was in the instructions to do it.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Mary, keep checking your filters. They break with usage, and if the filter remains upright, you won't know about it unless you do the red food color test. I plan to do monthly reminders, just because so many of our HT members are rural, and get their water from surface water, or shallow wells, or their water sources have other problems. I view this as a very important safety issue. We drank unfiltered creek water for months because we weren't aware of the filter defects.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have a package that shows where the filter was made? I don't see that in the pictures. Is that a violation of federal law?

I'm thinking the filter problems are Chinese in origin. The Chinese have a reputation for meeting specs at first and then cutting quality to save costs on later production runs. If Fairey isn't having adhesive problems, why is New Millennium having them. 

More disturbing is that if silver was incorporated in the filters to kill bacteria originally, is it in the defective filters? The kool aid test won't show that. It wouldn't be the first time the Chinese cut corners.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I looked over a box carefully, and couldn't find any country of origin marking. I looked carefully at the filters and bases and there are no markings there either.

Country of origin markings are required as a matter of regulation on imported goods. That section is 19 CFR Part 177.

Edited to add, I honestly don't know where the ceramic elements are made. It is possible that the ceramic portion is made in another country, and imported and assembled here.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fairey makes their own candles/filters in Britain. I would expect the British made filters to come in a package that says "Made in Great Britain." The question is what is New Millennium selling?

http://www.faireyceramics.com/products/filter-candles-a-cartridges.html


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Darren, that is a good question.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Here's the email from Fairey Industrial Ceramics.

Hi Darren

... on the issues you raise below. New Millennium Concepts is not our master distributor in the USA. They do sell our British Berkefeld ceramic filter candles (white in colour) but the Black Berkey carbon block filters (their packaging is shown in your photo) are not Doulton products.

They are produced by New Millennium Concepts and are nothing to do with Doulton; any problems affecting the Black Berkey candles do not necessarily affect our British Berkefeld ceramic filter candles.

I hope this is of assistance.

Best regards
Tim


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Silly me. I thought Berkey was a nick name for British Berkefeld, and I thought I was buying THEIR quality product.

Edited to add, I think I'll pick up some Doulton or Aqua Cera filters. They fit in the Berkey stainless steel housing. They are available here: http://www.stpaulmercantile.com/index.php?action=store&page=WaterFilters 

They are less expensive than Berkey filters too.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> Silly me. I thought Berkey was a nick name for British Berkefeld, and I thought I was buying THEIR quality product.


The shell as long as it says British Berkefeld on it, comes from UK. The Sterasyl and Super Sterasyl candles/filters are also sourced from the UK.

The black candles/filters are a different story. For all we know they could be made in someone's backyard in China. It's very interesting that New Millennium's claim to be the master distributor for Fairey Industrial Ceramics is not true.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Darren said:


> Here's the email from Fairey Industrial Ceramics.
> 
> Hi Darren
> 
> ...


Wow. :shocked:


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the slightly rounded filters in the 2nd photo by Commom Tater way above; they passed the red dye test. Should I still be worried? I bought the stainless steel BB because after hurricanes, we often have contaminated water here. And the pipes on our water system have just flunked the newest EPA test. ??? Thank you.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

ldc said:


> I have the slightly rounded filters in the 2nd photo by Commom Tater way above; they passed the red dye test. Should I still be worried? I bought the stainless steel BB because after hurricanes, we often have contaminated water here. And the pipes on our water system have just flunked the newest EPA test. ??? Thank you.


I think you should do the red food color test monthly. The only cost is the food color, (which I get at the dollar store, for $1.00). That is a small price to pay for peace of mind.

There are still plenty of filter failures from filters that weren't produced during the period when they had so many defects.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Common Tator said:


> Silly me. I thought Berkey was a nick name for British Berkefeld, and I thought I was buying THEIR quality product.
> 
> Edited to add, I think I'll pick up some Doulton or Aqua Cera filters. They fit in the Berkey stainless steel housing. They are available here: http://www.stpaulmercantile.com/index.php?action=store&page=WaterFilters
> 
> They are less expensive than Berkey filters too.


Awesome link. Do we know if they will fit, for sure?

If so it will be a nice way to use my berkey rather than turning it into an expensive pot for a plant.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"Silly me. I thought Berkey was a nick name for British Berkefeld, and I thought I was buying THEIR quality product."

This is one case where a trademark suit would make sense. The whole concept of a trademark is that it is a unique and easily distinguished name that is not easily confused by product buyers. When I was first doing my research, four or five years ago, I was initially confused by "Berky" and "Berkfeld" as well, even though I can be an anal shopper. I have no doubt in my own mind that NMCL was attempting to cash in on the Berkfeld name and reputation by distributing a limited line of their filters AND creating a trademark that was so indistinguishable that there would be confusion. IMO, a decent trademark attorney could easily get the Berky name thrown out, and end the confusion.

Sample hypothetical pitch as an example:
"You want to buy a Berkfeld filter? Sure, we have those. Would you like to upgrade to a black Berky?" Berky IS a logical diminutive from Berkfeld, just like Lucy is a logical diminutive of Lucille. In that hypothetical example, there is clear deception. I'm not saying such a conversation ever occurred.

Fortunately for me, I did find that there was a difference, and I _did_ buy the filter that was actually used with success in third world countries, even though other people were raving about their black Berky capabilities.

As for my personal observations, the more I dig, the less impressed I am by NMCL. I would personally rather not do business with them. Others may find them fine.

FWIW, in my most recent research, *I find that Fairey appears to have a product that I have not seen before, one that may be superior for regular home use than the gravity fed Berky or Doulton candles.* By use of a candle in a pressurized system AND a carbon block filter, AND a prefilter for some other water problems, it looks as though a superior filtration can be had. It also appears capable of supplying adequate amounts of water for normal use, this all in an undersink filter system. I'm not sure if it is available in the U.S.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

hintonlady said:


> Awesome link. Do we know if they will fit, for sure?
> 
> If so it will be a nice way to use my berkey rather than turning it into an expensive pot for a plant.


Reasonably sure. I've sent them an email. I'll let you know what they say.

On This page it says: _"Aqua Cera Fits all Doulton and Berkefeld stainless steel gravity water filters, too."_ Since it appears tht the Berkey brand is a knockoff of British Berkefeld, I assume the filter holes in the bottom of the top chamber are the same size.

This is a better page, where there are discounts for buying more filter candles. http://www.stpaulmercantile.com/index.php?action=store&item=SS47

I also wanted to mention. If your Berkey failed the red food color test, You should give your filter housing a good scrubbing, because the nasties in your water supply have gotten in there, and into the bottom chamber. Some of the biological pollutants can live for a long time on surfaces. Chemicals can probably stick to those surfaces too. If you need to take the unit to a place with a known safe water source to do the washing, please do it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Sample hypothetical
> 
> FWIW, in my most recent research, *I find that Fairey appears to have a product that I have not seen before, one that may be superior for regular home use than the gravity fed Berky or Doulton candles.* By use of a candle in a pressurized system AND a carbon block filter, AND a prefilter for some other water problems, it looks as though a superior filtration can be had. It also appears capable of supplying adequate amounts of water for normal use, this all in an undersink filter system. I'm not sure if it is available in the U.S.




You've touched on something I'm thinking about. What if you have water that is biologically and chemically polluted? The triple filter setup you found seems perfect if you have pressurized water which means the community water supply is still running even with a power outage.

On another site, I found an insert that fits into what appears to be a large inline filter housing sometimes used in homes. One name is "Big Blue." I use one of those with a carbon filter for the municipal water piped into the house.

You could use another before that with the insert holding the Dalton filters to remove biological contamination. That would be somewhat of a waste since all the water in a household would be purified. Other than drinking and cooking, do you need absolutely pure water for everything else? Certainly not to flush a toilet.

Some resourceful person here built there own filter housing using buckets drilled to take the filters. I guess you could use two of those to filter first for biologics and second for chemicals.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

hintonlady said:


> Awesome link. Do we know if they will fit, for sure?
> 
> If so it will be a nice way to use my berkey rather than turning it into an expensive pot for a plant.


I got a reply. 

_" The Doulton and Aqua Cera candles are 7â candles and will fit the Berkey filters. The Doultons are the same as the Berkefeld Super Sterasyl candles. The Aqua Cera brand has slightly better bacteria and chemical removal capability. They are the same price."_

I'll be going with the Aqua Ceras. $99.00 for four isn't bad!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Darren said:


> This is what I'm seeing on the New Millennium website. "New Millennium Concepts, Ltd. Is the proud owner of the BerkeyÂ® trademark and BerkeyÂ® name. We are THE owner and manufacturer of the BerkeyÂ® line of water filtration and purification products. As well, we distribute a wide array of products that both support and complement our water systems.
> 
> I looked at New Millennium because that's the name on your packaging not Fairey Ceramics from the UK.
> 
> ...


I had a phone conversation with a manager at NML today. He blamed the supplier for the defects. He said "we don't manufacture them. We have a supplier."


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> I had a phone conversation with a manager at NML today. He blamed the supplier for the defects. He said "we don't manufacture them. We have a supplier."


The truth comes out.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

The call was enlightening to say the least. They called me at MyPatriotSupply's request. The lady I spoke with at first was reasonable and helpful. Then she got a manager on the phone. At first things were OK (I asked his name three times before he begrudgingly gave me his first name only). When I started expressing my concern about the fact that people haven't been notified, he started talking over me, very aggressive. It is the suppliers fault for making defective filters, and it is the customers fault for not doing the red food color test. 

He said that they didn't need to tell their sellers about this. because they are hearing about it from their customers. Their sellers are the only ones who know just who the customers are.

The PDF document that discusses the defects is buried three layers deep on the website. That document is the only notice that he mentioned that they have made. He wouldn't stop talking until he had read the first few sentences to me like I was a naughty child that needed schooling. 

He made the point that instructions were included with "each and every Berkey", that tells people to do the red food color test. I said they don't know what goes out with each and every Berkey. Mine was supposed to come with two plugs, but only came with one. Mine didn't come with the lid lifter, and it didn't come with instructions. He said "that's debatable". And he didn't offer to replace the missing items. 

Finally, I told him that I wanted them to do a complete recall of all of the filters that were produced at the same time that the defective ones were produced. He said that isn't going to happen. I think it will, and it looks like it must be imposed upon them. He was aggressive and I'm passive aggressive. He won the phone conversation. I'm going to keep hammering away at this because people that bought these filters aren't aware of the defect, and I don't want anyone else to get sick, or worse.

They are replacing my filters. (wouldn't you know it, I bought 4 Aqua Cera filters today). They wanted my credit card number, and I told them that I was uncomfortable giving that out. I reiterated that point every time I was asked for it. In the end, they are sending the filters and they didn't get my credit card number.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Common Tator said:


> it is the customers fault for not doing the red food color test.


Be that as it may it does not excuse the junk they have been selling. They have major manufacturer defect issues and expect the burden to fall on the customer as if there is no fault of their own.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

They probably have most of a container of Chinese filters left to sell. I wonder how many more folks are going to get stuck.

Call your state attorney general and see if they can do anything.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.britishberkefeld.com/faq.html

NMCL manufaturers (sic) all water purification systems and elements bearing the BerkeyÂ® trademark. NMCL manufacturers some Big BerkeyÂ® systems using British BerkefeldÂ® branded ceramic filter elements.

Post 36 in this thread:
"I had a phone conversation with a manager at NML today. He blamed the supplier for the defects. He said "we don't manufacture them. We have a supplier." "

http://www.britishberkefeld.com/faq.html

Since 1998 New Millennium Concepts, Ltd. has been the
North American Master Distributor for British BerkefeldÂ® stainless steel gravity filters and replacement ceramic filter candles.

Post 25 in this thread:
]Here's the email from Fairey Industrial Ceramics.

Hi Darren

... on the issues you raise below. New Millennium Concepts is not our master distributor in the USA. 

:whistlin: :whistlin: :whistlin: :whistlin:


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Darren, did your friend say who the master distributor for their products in the US is?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

No they did not disclose who the distributor is. Let me find out.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

hintonlady said:


> Be that as it may it does not excuse the junk they have been selling. They have major manufacturer defect issues and expect the burden to fall on the customer as if there is no fault of their own.


Actually, I agree with you, and I disagree that it is the customer's fault. Barring abuse of the system, it should work as advertised. Especially since this is advertised to provide safe drinking water from non potable sources. 

I was just repeating what he said.

In my case, we bought four extra sets of filters. We should have been able to go for years with those. Why would I go back to NMC's website and follow every single link to discover that they have a defect with their filter? If Stan hadn't posted in the S&EP forum, I would still be drinking creek water.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Darren said:


> They probably have most of a container of Chinese filters left to sell. I wonder how many more folks are going to get stuck.
> 
> Call your state attorney general and see if they can do anything.


Down in the Survival & Emergency Preparedness forum, a poster (Where I want to) just explained that filters he bought at the end of 2011 failed. These are supposed to be the new and improved filters that don't fail. I've read several accounts of the new and improved filters failing.

So, folks, test your filters regularly, regardless of when you bought them.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Yesterday TheBerkeyGuy posted on the thread down in the Survival & Emergency Preparedness forum. I had seen a number of posts around the internet from people that had the latest new and improved filters, that New Millenium Concepts redesigned after the defective batch form early 2011. The new filters were failing too. The Berkey Guy acknowledged those failures, and said they have redesigned the filters again.



theberkeyguy said:


> *In relation to new filter sets that we are offering even in the last few months, we have heard of some problems, and NMC redesigned the base, as soon as they heard of problems with the filters.* Anyone can say that they should of done this or that, but they did replace hundreds if not thousands of sets, at no cost. In November or so, they went to a stricter policy, as they were replacing sets at no cost, and people could just call in and get a new set, even if there filters were not a part of the problem or fell in the dates of the problems.
> 
> theberkeyguy


 So if you have the new filters, they may be defective too. I asked if they have changed the adhesive or the plastic material used in the base too, because he two materials don't adhere to each other. That is the problem with the filters that I had, and they can keep redesigning the filters all they want, but if they don't get better materials they will continue to have filters with defects, and that fail without warning.

Please test your filters regularly, regardless of when they were made.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

There's a book about how the Chinese conduct business. Quality control doesn't enter in to it. Over time they will find ways to save money making the stuff you've ordered from them. At some point if it's something that has a functional use, you'll find it no longer works as good, or as long or possibly at all.

This deal with the black Berkey filters has China written all over it. Obviously if you had something that worked before and you changed something so it no longer works, go back to what you were doing before. It seems more than a little strange that the new and improved isn't reliable either.

Correct me if I'm wrong. With the whole house filters, they usually block up and the water doesn't seem to have the same pressure. I don't have to test the filter with food coloring to know it needs replaced. So what's the deal with the Berkey filters requiring testing? Why do they filter up to a point and then stop filtering?

I didn't read that Fairey Industrial Ceramics says on their website for people to test their filters. If that's because activated charcoal works differently, I'd probably use a Berkey with British filters to filter the water for sediment and bacteria and then use a clean food grade plastic bucket adapted to use a standard charcoal filter from someone like Calgon to filter that water for organics rather than take a chance on Chinese financial engineering.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

No Darren, if they just quit working, that would be better. What happens is that the adhesive that they use doesn't adhere well to the plastic base. It comes loose, and allows unfiltered water to rush into the lower chamber of the housing. 

This is a picture of two of my filters that separated like that.










However they didn't fall off the base right away. They looked normal, but weren't actually filtering the water. If Stanb999 hadn't posted a thread about the defective filters down in the S&EP forum, I would never have known about the defect.

This is a picture of the inside of the plastic base from one of my filters. You can see dirt inside. This dirt got in there while we were using the filter, thinking we were drinking purified water. If dirt can get in, so can the very pathogens you think you are filtering out.










And this is why I am being so verbal about this. Because if people aren't told about the defects, they will think they are drinking purified water, when they are actually drinking unpurified water. It makes a huge difference if your water source has nasties in it.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

The Aqua Cera filters that I ordered on Friday have arrived! They will definately fit in my Berkey stainless steel housing.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

So does all this mean I should or should not consider a berky filter for my home?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Sisterpine, I won't tell you what you should or shouldn't do. What I will say is to do your homework before putting your hard earned money into a water purifier. I keep posting on this topic to get the word out to others with Berkey filters, so that they know about the defective filters and test them regularly. 

We now know that New Millenium Concepts has produced two batches of defective filters that they admit to, from late 2010 and the first half of 2011. Then they redesigned the filters and produced new and improved filters, that also have a high rate of failure, so they have redesigned it again, if I understand correctly. We also know that they created a pdf document discussing the failures and return procedures and buried it deep within their website. We know that they refuse to do a recall of the filters that were produced during the defect periods. And we know that if a customer gets sick drinking water from their filters, they blame the customer.

I will say that I regret my purchase. I believe that I was made ill by drinking unpurified creek water, believing it to be purified because I had run it through my Berkey. I nearly died in that incident. 

If you do choose to go with a Berkey, please do the red food color test often. The filter candles fail without notice.

If you want a similar (but less expensive) setup for filtering your water from a company that doesn't have New Millenium Concepts track record or baggage, you might look here: http://www.stpaulmercantile.com/index.php?action=store&page=DoultonStainless

They sell the Doulton stainless steel housing and two Doulton or Aqua Cera filter candles for only $178.00.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thank you for the information. I shall continue my research....it is very confusing! Kathleen


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

sisterpine said:


> Thank you for the information. I shall continue my research....it is very confusing! Kathleen


The stainless steel housing isn't the problem. The filters or as the British say candles that are made somewhere unknown and sold by the company mentioned, is the problem. As long as you buy the filters made in the UK, I wouldn't worry about it. That's what I'm planning to do.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Darren is right. My pictures from post # 48, above show the problem in detail. The adhesive used in the filters, to adhere the ceramic filter element to the plastic base, doesn't stick to the plastic base. It releases without notice, and when that happens, it allows water to rush past the filters rather than through them.


----------

